

Vocabulary of Coffee Bars - swohns
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/02/10/opinion/sunday/ben-schott-java-jive-coffee-vocabulary.html?smid=tw-share

======
swohns
My favorite: "need cups?"

